# Hinge or thumb release for youth



## acceber1978 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi, my 12 year old does competitive archery. She used to have a punching problem, and fixed it, but recently started again. Her coach suggested she use a hinge release instead of her thumb release, but I feel that it may be in her head since she fixed the problem before. He also put a string stop on her bow.
Wouldn't it be better for her to fix the problem than depend on the release and string stop though? That seems like just taking Tylenol for pain instead of figuring out what's causing the pain. What are your thoughts?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The release firing process is more important, you can punch a hinge.
That said a hinge can be a very relaxing release to shoot.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Many people think a new release is the answer because for a few people it does, but no reason punching issues and target panic [depending on how you define it] can't be resolved with the proper [for that particular archer] with their current equipment. 

Any release, including hinge and tension-types, can be command shot, and therefore can be punched. It may be a fix for your child, it may just be a Band-Aid. What have you or her coach tried to work on the issue with the current release?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

acceber1978 said:


> Hi, my 12 year old does competitive archery. She used to have a punching problem, and fixed it, but recently started again. Her coach suggested she use a hinge release instead of her thumb release, but I feel that it may be in her head since she fixed the problem before. He also put a string stop on her bow.
> Wouldn't it be better for her to fix the problem than depend on the release and string stop though? That seems like just taking Tylenol for pain instead of figuring out what's causing the pain. What are your thoughts?


If a string stop as per today there is nothing wrong with that - just about every bow has one today.

You can punch any release, index, thumb or hinge.....How is the thumb release set up? Every one seems a bit different as to where the barrel should fit. I prefer the barrel up against, not on, the joint at the meaty part of the thumb. The trigger should be heavy enough your daughter can get a good feel of the barrel and the release not fire. I'd rather it be set too heavy than too light. A thumb release can be fired in different manners, with the thumb, back tension, easing off the index finger, pull through, and a couple of more. Her index, middle and ring finger should be "J" hooked to hold the thumb release and still relaxed, not clinching the fingers on the handle part.

Hinge. Any one around that knows how to set up one? You don't want your daughter busting her mouth...How big are her hands? I haven't seen many small hinges. Many articles, write-ups, internet and Padgett and RCR III here on AT that have good write-ups which contain manners of firing.....
One thing about kids, they sure seem to pick up on hinges better than us set in our ways......


----------



## jwoodyu (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd want her shooting consistent for her before changing gear or you are just adding another variable to chase. 

I am convinced punching target panic are closely related. The best thing I have found working with the kids i coach is to blank bale for weeks on end training the body to remember what it feels like to not punch and forget what it feels like to punch.


----------



## Apurkey (Jan 13, 2019)

facing a similar problem, do you have any update?


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I will never allow my son to shoot a thumb trigger, until he's old enough and solid enough in his shot routine and execution to use one correctly without any gremlins creeping in. 

I've let him use a hinge some, he's 9 now and 8 when he started with the hinge, but mostly I prefer a tension activated release like a Carter Evolution, Stan Element, or Stan PerfeX.


----------



## Fireguy1084 (Oct 5, 2017)

Learn on training device. How to draw and aim then get a resistant activated release next.


----------



## Guy N. Cognito (Feb 3, 2019)

This will sound a bit catty, but please take it with the best intentions: if you paying for your daughter to have a coach, and that coach is watching her technique and making a suggestion, then why are you asking a bunch of strangers on the internet to second-guess the coach?


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

My son started with a Carter thumb trigger at 8 years old. He is now 14 and all of sudden started showing signs of target panic. I watched it progressively get worse over the last couple months. Time for a change so I gave him 2 options that I had. Carter Only, or Carter Honey 2. He couldn't draw the Only safely with any consistency. The Honey 2 was the answer! 3 weeks with the Honey 2 and I have watched his scores on indoor 3D improve by 30 points and his confidence is through the roof. I wish I had started him earlier with the hinge with safety.


----------

